# Pimply paint.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all
Has anyone experienced 'blistering' paintwork on the bonnet paintwork of their mh?

I've just cleaned my van and the paintwork along the top narrow sill of the paintwork along the bonnet is 'pimply'. The pimply paint has also appeared in other small areas of the bonnet. No where else.
I'm wondering if the cold weather has caused the paint lift. I'm convinced it is not a chemical reaction 'cos I've not been anywhere. 
Perhaps poor preparation before painting during manufacture?
I'll leave it for now and see if any more appear. 

Looks like a bonnet respray in the spring.
Cheers all
John


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi John
Have a look at this thread 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78508-bonnet.html+paintit seems to be a regular problem

Regards

Richard


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Richard. Looks like I'm not on my own here. A sure case of microblistering.
Cheers
John


----------

